# Mission Tires



## sherri (Mar 31, 2008)

Just found out, the new Outback 23 KRS that we are purchasing next week from Lakeshore RV will have Mission Tires. We're told all the Outbacks come with that brand at this time. Any idea if these Mission tires are adequate??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They will all get you from point A to point B but you will want to keep an eye on them. All of the manufactures are putting the minimum rated tires on our trailers and everyone has had different results on how they last.

Maintain them at max pressure and check them at every stop.


----------



## Treker (Oct 17, 2007)

sherri said:


> Just found out, the new Outback 23 KRS that we are purchasing next week from Lakeshore RV will have Mission Tires. We're told all the Outbacks come with that brand at this time. Any idea if these Mission tires are adequate??


They are likely made in China, we bought our '07 last Sept, had the dealer check our tires. They had been recalled and we're replaced before we left the lot.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have hauled several new 5ers with mission tires. These were 16 inch tires though.. They required 80 psi.. They seemed like a good tire to me.. They are all made in China, so I feel they are about all the same quality wise.. It seems every China brand has bad runs of tires every now and then..

I would just go with em and see what happens.

Carey


----------

